

Markdown to Responsive HTML Email - desalex
http://cakedown.alexandredeschamps.ca/

======
wkjagt
This is really awesome. Great work! If you turned this into a Chrome extension
that allowed to write emails in GMail, I would use it for sure!

~~~
desalex
Sounds like a geat idea! Thanks!

------
eli
Very cool!

I had a similar idea a few years ago, but the HTML Emails I make end up with
so many Outlook hacks and special cases that I figured it'd be too hard. I'll
definitely be taking a closer look. Is it open source?

~~~
desalex
I'll have to talk to my boss first to make sure he has no problem with it :)
stay tuned

------
Artemis2
I feel that you went a bit overboard regarding Markdown, since it is meant to
be a very simple markup language rather than a presentation tool, but this is
still very cool.

------
slake
This doesn't inline the CSS does it? Maybe that's a feature you could add.
Very cool anyway!

------
gonvaled
Great stuff! Can this be used as a library? Python bindings?

~~~
desalex
That’s an interesting idea! I’ll see if I can open source it so people can
play with it. The code is pretty simple, it’s only a couple of regexes.

~~~
eli
Yeah, I guess the real magic is Ink. Do you do much work with it?

~~~
desalex
Yeah quite a bit, it’s a real lifesaver for people making email templates.
Zurb really did a great job on that.

The only downside is that you have to handle a lot of tables. Like tons and
tons of tables. That’s why I thought a way to simplify that would be helpful.

